# There seems to have been a problem with the database.



## comike (Jun 1, 2006)

I get the following message every few minutes or so.

_*There seems to have been a problem with the database.*
Please try again by clicking the __Refresh__ button in your web browser._
_An E-Mail has been dispatched to our __Technical Staff__, whom you can also contact if the problem persists._


----------



## beverly (Jun 6, 2006)

I do understand your frustrations.. We are working on this and are aware of this issue - it is not the hosting company as was previously mentioned because - we have a dedicated server for this site.

If any one is unhappy with the services, please send an email to the paypal email address that you paid for your subscription with or submit a support ticket, and I will issue you a full refund and close your account. We do however expect to have these issues resolved in the next few weeks and thank you for your patience.


----------

